# Raleigh Lenton Grand Prix



## LouB (Oct 26, 2017)

Took some new photos of this '60 Raleigh Lenton Grand Prix.  Also pulled the stem higher and replaced the beautiful original Swallow for an old cushy Brooks B17.  These minor mods plus moving to a 50/42 chain ring (thanks Tad!) has made the bike much more fun to ride.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 18, 2017)

LouB said:


> Took some new photos of this '60 Raleigh Lenton Grand Prix.  Also pulled the stem higher and replaced the beautiful original Swallow for an old cushy Brooks B17.  These minor mods plus moving to a 50/42 chain ring (thanks Tad!) has made the bike much more fun to ride.  View attachment 698373 View attachment 698374 View attachment 698375 View attachment 698376 View attachment 698377 View attachment 698378 View attachment 698379



Lovely patina on that bike.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 18, 2017)

Lou continues to be frustrated with the gearing, though - trying to climb out of the Olmos basin, or the bluff climbs on our greenways.
I think he's gone the wrong way with wide in the front and wide in the rear (one or the other needs to be narrow steps), and lastest episode was a very bad rear derailleur installation, causing the RD cage to eat the large cog and lock up - done by his mechanic (who ought to know better).

Here are the Lenton twins, my '57 custom and his '60 (all original except for RD and gearing)


----------



## LouB (Nov 20, 2017)

Ron is correct.  The Raleigh branded Suntour was incorrectly installed, orienting the cage downward and causing the chain to ride on the jockey wheel causing all kinds of misery.  Unfortuantely when I tried to correct (back out)  the adjusting screw, it  was jammed completely in and the phillips head was buggered up.  I had a nice Suntour GT at hand and installed (correctly) and so far so good.  Only have had time for a quick ride, but its shifting nicely.  I'll put it through its paces shortly.  Experience never comes easily!


----------



## LouB (Nov 20, 2017)

Ron is correct.  The Raleigh branded Suntour was incorrectly installed, orienting the deraileur body downward and causing the chain to ride on the jockey wheel causing all kinds of misery.  Unfortuantely when I tried to correct (back out)  the adjusting screw, it  was jammed completely in and the phillips head was buggered up.  I had a nice Suntour GT at hand and installed (correctly) and so far so good.  Only have had time for a quick ride, but its shifting nicely.  I'll put it through its paces shortly.  Experience never comes easy!


----------

